# FS 5 adult long fin congo tetra(SOLD)



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

$40 for all or best offer


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

now OBO...


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

You got mail...


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top....


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

pending p/u


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

They are not long fin. They are just male. Males get longer fins, females shorter. Not that it much matters as breeding in captivity has never really been recorded for these guys


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

AWW said:


> They are not long fin. They are just male. Males get longer fins, females shorter. Not that it much matters as breeding in captivity has never really been recorded for these guys


Agreed on the fact that they're not called long fins! All congo's reach a certain age and get long fins, doesn't matter if it's male or female to be honest, just that the males get a much deeper orange stripe.
And as for breeding, it is moderate in my experience, it's not hard, nor is it easy, it's just not being recorded for some reason, but when they breed, you'll be able to tell by the dancing ritual.

Anyways, no matter what the seller names these guys, it's definitely a good deal, and definitely a good buy for such amazing size and colors! BUMP for this seller!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Agreed on the fact that they're not called long fins! All congo's reach a certain age and get long fins, doesn't matter if it's male or female to be honest, just that the males get a much deeper orange stripe.
> And as for breeding, it is moderate in my experience, it's not hard, nor is it easy, it's just not being recorded for some reason, but when they breed, you'll be able to tell by the dancing ritual.
> 
> Anyways, no matter what the seller names these guys, it's definitely a good deal, and definitely a good buy for such amazing size and colors! BUMP for this seller!


Really? I didn't think the females got the tails. I still have about 10 of Adrian's congos, and they haven't grown since i got them. Very large congos, and the females just don't have the longer fins.

Cool note on the breeding, do you know if all store bought congos are bread or if they are WC?


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

sold....thanks


----------

